# [SOLVED] 1998 chevy silverado heater problems



## Skap29 (Dec 22, 2008)

We have replaced the switches and the relay. Sometimes the blower comes on and somtimes it doesn't, when it does come on it only blows out cold air. I also have replaced the head unit and checked all of the fuses. How would i fix that?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: 1998 chevy silverado heater problems*

Hi Skap29,

Most of the people with the grease under their nails hang out here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f155/

I think this forum is for peeps just wanting to chat about what they drive. I just pop in to catch the stragglers......

The first and easiest thing to check, for the cold air issue, is the coolant level. Check the coolant and stop in at the automotive support group.

SABL


----------



## cloxx47 (Jan 17, 2012)

When I turn on the blower motor, it does not blow out any of the vents, I use to hear like a door opening and closeing but that no longer happens, is there a vacume actuary problem, or control issue, Thanks, Terry


----------

